# Area rugs



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

We are thinking of getting an area rug for the family room which is also Milo's hang out. We have tile floor and right now there is a kid's foam that serves as a rug that Milo ignores. She has destroyed a couple of crate pads but doesn't dig her dog bed which is a Costco Kirkland bed. She is allowed on the couch but only on her blanket and doesn't dig or chew that either. She's almost 7 months old and I was wondering if your Vs dig/damage/bite your area rugs, or if you recommend a type that they generally leave alone. Or should we just wait til she's much older before we even invest in one? She will occasionally dig in the backyard or on our walks.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper's never tried anything with the rugs, although he was raised on full carpet as a puppy. He's also not a digger, so I have no advice there. He does seem weirdly fond of running at them and then stopping once he's on them, so the thing slides around, even with those rubber mats underneath. He's crazy.

That said, if you're unsure, you could start with a cheap carpet remnant from a place like Menards or Home Depot. Depending on size, one of those won't do you any more damage than about $30. My guess is that she won't fuss with it, but probably safest to get a non-shaggy one, since those are probably more fun to bite at than something liker berber.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

We have some pretty nice area rugs throughout the house, and the dogs have never torn them up, or even started to dig at them.

They do go sliding around though, when the zoomies happen.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You might avoid rugs with fringe on the ends. My sister's dachshund mix is a big chewer about Milo's age and that's the only part of the rugs that interested him. All dogs are different of course.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have wool and sisal rugs. Miles doesn't bother them, but I wouldn't recommend spending a lot of money. We had Pottery Barn rugs before we got Miles, and while he doesn't have accidents on the rugs, he has vomited and it's very hard to get out of wool. Of course we have ivory rugs too, which makes it so much harder! We are currently looking into steam cleaners.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

It's funny you posted this. We bought a rug from IKEA about 2 months ago. We have wooden floors in most places Elza's allowed in or tiles. We have a small rug in front of our entrance door (just for cleaning shoes) which she scratches her face every day! She will run up to it and with her front paws and head down she will go mental on it. 

Anyway back to the new rug in the living room. It's also wool as MilesMom's. When we first put it down she sniffed at it like a maniac then threw herself down on it and rolled all over the place! She seems to really enjoy it though and started to just lay down on it randomly instead of choosing us up on the sofa! : She also started to roll into her chew toys while playing on it. She never does that on the hard floor. 

It's been rolled up again ever since she came into heat. I didn't want blood spots all over it that's for sure. Hopefully we can put it back down next week when we are sure she hasn't got any more discharge. 

Oh no digging, but she's not a digger anyway.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Funny you bring this topic up because I just got 2 new rugs last night! I opted for a 2x5 foot 'runner' to put at the bottom of the steps and a 5x7 foot area rug made of leftover berber that they put an edging over. I got both of them for $16 total (I love a deal). Anyways, the larger area rug is more like carpet so it's heavier and our boy can't pick it up to chew on it. He sniffed it a lot last night and has already decide it's a fun game to run down the stairs and slide on it. The smaller one I found him with this morning in the middle of the living room chewing on it. It's definitely lighter so he was able to pick it up and cause some damage.

I would suggest a heavier material so your pup can't pick it up and carry it off (I missed that memo) and I wouldn't spend too much on it. Because it's new it will draw attention to it so expect your dog to test it out at first.

We've been having issues with our boy slipping on the hardwood which I read can increase the chances of dysplasia from slipping around and tweeking hips. We had an incident last week where our boy definitely tweeked his leg and I've been worried since. He's walking kind of stiff and we had to postpone his first day of day care for it. It seems to be getting better but I decided the area rugs were a must since he slides around on a daily basis with the zoomies and could definitely wreck himself one day.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

As I was writing that response he went in the other room and was playing with toys. It ends up that his "toy" was the small runner that was previously at the bottom of the stairs. It's no longer a pretty rug


----------

